# Magpie Mine, Matlock



## crashmatt (Apr 1, 2008)

Not sure that this really counts, so mods feel free to delete if you wish.

It is or possibly was open to the public. Looks fairly shut up and closed now.

Followed on from the "unknown farm" explore the other week.

It's an old lead mine with an interesting history, and a nice place to have a wander around - especially in the snow.

This is the view on approach.




One of the out buildings with a fab sky




The mine head




The lift




Arty shot




And my favourite shot


----------



## ashless (Apr 1, 2008)

Love that 4th one mate with the chains


----------



## Neosea (Apr 1, 2008)

Funny thing is, I was thinking about visiting this place today, but went to Bakewell instead. Seeing your pictures, I will be visiting it soon. Thank you.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah Matlock. Nice place, bit crazy on sundays though.

Crashmatt wrote. 



> Not sure that this really counts, so mods feel free to delete if you wish.



This counts. Interesting stuff. Great pics I like the third one.

b


----------



## smileysal (Apr 1, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooh these are the places I love. Love the winding house, and the shaft. and absolutely love the last pic. 

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 1, 2008)

Bishop said:


> Ah Matlock. Nice place, bit crazy on sundays though.




the best description ive heard of Matlock is 'a seaside town with no sea'


----------



## havoc (Apr 2, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> the best description ive heard of Matlock is 'a seaside town with no sea'



lol. I concur, the place is just wrong!!! And that wannabee KFC is just filth.

Cool pics though, known about this place for time but never bothered to look at it, I take it you cant get inside the mine itself?

Nice work.


----------



## snappel (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks interesting! I like the crazy little headgear!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2008)

I love seeing photos of this place...very atmospheric and photogenic as well as being interesting for what it is. Very nice pics, cm.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 2, 2008)

Great! Mines are my favourite. I have never seen headgear as small as that. Its really nice.


----------



## miss survey (Apr 2, 2008)

Underground at Magpie mine! The lock gates were used to back up the water to allow the boats to float out loaded with ore. The roof fall allows an underwater ride to pass it.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 2, 2008)

Miss Survey those pictures are great! Was that a water standage or was it flowing freely? I am sure I have seen these pics somewhere else, maybe on Flickr.


----------



## miss survey (Apr 2, 2008)

The water was flowing quite fast as shown in the top 2 pictures. The pictures are on Derelict Places somewhere but I could not find the thread!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2008)

Brilliant stuff, Miss S. I didn't realise until looking again, that there's actually someone floating through from under in the first one. Great pics.


----------



## phill.d (Apr 2, 2008)

A set of stunning pics there. Nice touch with the snow and the last shot is a real moody stonker


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Brilliant stuff, Miss S. I didn't realise until looking again, that there's actually someone floating through from under in the first one. Great pics.




I missed that too. I love mines but thats too mad for me! I wonder who it is on the picture?


----------



## King Al (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent pics, that must have been cold!!!


----------



## miss survey (Apr 6, 2008)

We all had wetsuits on so it was not too cold!!!! I am in the second picture just surfacing!


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 7, 2008)

Fantastic pictures.

some interesting info about it here

http://www.pdmhs.com/MagpieMine.asp


----------



## tarboat (Jun 16, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing pictures of this mine. I have to agree that your last shot is a stunner!


----------

